# Topeak Joe Blow Pump Leaking?



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I have Joe Blow Pro pump that has begun leaking. As soon as I attach it to a tire the back pressure starts escaping from some where near the top of the main tube but I can't figure out exactly where?

I have taken the entire pump apart and found nothing suspicious looking but clearly air is escaping from a seal or somewhere?

Anyone experience this?


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

Throw it out and get a new one.


----------



## pushpull (Jun 27, 2010)

Are you sure the tip of the presta valve is not even slightly bent? That'll do it. Does the pump twist to lock on and seal to the valve?


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

Last time I had a leak on a Joe Blow it was the threaded plastic bit at the bottom up front. Did you check it out?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

climbinthebigring said:


> Throw it out and get a new one.


Yeah...they are like $20. I had the same thing happen...think a pump seal blew when I was using it to pump up my truck's tires. I kept the old one for spare parts.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Joe Blow Pro is about $80. Not one to just throw out.

There's an o-ring inside the head that can split and cause this problem. You can source a new o-ring, or you can get a complete new hose/head assembly. I had an extra hose assembly laying around, so that's what I did when mine started leaking. This is the one the customers use. Oddly, the one in the shop that I use hasn't had a problem in 5+ years.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Joe Blow Pro is about $80. Not one to just throw out.
> 
> There's an o-ring inside the head that can split and cause this problem. You can source a new o-ring, or you can get a complete new hose/head assembly. I had an extra hose assembly laying around, so that's what I did when mine started leaking. This is the one the customers use. Oddly, the one in the shop that I use hasn't had a problem in 5+ years.


I was thinking of the Sport which I think is a better buy as I have to fill up both presta and schraeder and the "smart" heads don't generally work that well for both. I think I paid $25 for my last one.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Japan Donation's Needed said:


> Vegas WebSite Designers For Websites and SEO


No wai!


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine did that after a few years too, don't toss it, this is a simple low cost fix. The leaking was coming from the pressure bleed valve. The fix was the whole gauge assembly and cost $15.90 with shipping. This was back in 1-2010.

At first, I was a bit peeved about the regular parts wear but overall, the replacements aren't big $$. I've changed the valve head a few times, piston gaskets, the gauge assembly and hose. Still the cost is far less than buying a new pump. 

Call Todson and order the part/s.

Todson, Inc.

M-F 9:00AM to 5:00PM EST.
Toll-free: 800-213-4561


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Kuma601 said:


> Mine did that after a few years too, don't toss it, this is a simple low cost fix. The leaking was coming from the pressure bleed valve. The fix was the whole gauge assembly and cost $15.90 with shipping. This was back in 1-2010.
> 
> At first, I was a bit peeved about the regular parts wear but overall, the replacements aren't big $$. I've changed the valve head a few times, piston gaskets, the gauge assembly and hose. Still the cost is far less than buying a new pump.
> 
> ...


Same experience. I replaced a few parts in the valve head as well. Works perfectly now.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Called Todson and described the problme. They told me it was the pressure gauge and I needed to buy a new one for $8.95 plus shipping. It is definitely leaking at the top somewhere, I can hear it but not feel it. The pump has been fine for five years so I guess I can't complain too much.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lazurm (Feb 14, 2005)

*Air Leak*

I realize you stated that you dismantled the pump but, for those who may like to know an easy fix for this symptom (if nothing actually broke), simply tighten the two-sided nut on the top of the unit. This, when loose, will result in a wobble of the pump/gauge assembly, allowing air to leak. 



hawker12 said:


> I have Joe Blow Pro pump that has begun leaking. As soon as I attach it to a tire the back pressure starts escaping from some where near the top of the main tube but I can't figure out exactly where?
> 
> I have taken the entire pump apart and found nothing suspicious looking but clearly air is escaping from a seal or somewhere?
> 
> Anyone experience this?


----------



## LTP_Ciclista (Mar 3, 2006)

*Fixed!*

Super old thread but in case anybody is searching like I was this morning:

I had the exact problem described by OP and just hand tightening the top nut with the flat sides fixed it right up.



lazurm said:


> I realize you stated that you dismantled the pump but, for those who may like to know an easy fix for this symptom (if nothing actually broke), simply tighten the two-sided nut on the top of the unit. This, when loose, will result in a wobble of the pump/gauge assembly, allowing air to leak.


----------

